# Elite Summer Nationals 8/9/08



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What's up guys and gals, It gettin close to ESN and all the SQ folks need to get pre registered. We want everyone to be inside in the Air Conditioning and the best way to insure that is to get your registrations in asap.

Plans are coming along very well and it should be another awesome year for this show.

Registration info here: http://www.eliteaudioonline.com/

Matt


----------

